# Cool Tivo Buffer Trick



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, so you know how when you power off your HR10 and then turn it back on the next day, the buffer content when you turn it on will actually be content from the time you turned it off?

Get this, my Tivo powered off late last night and was apparently busy buffering some soft-core content from ShowtimeHD... and it was cued up at the head of the buffer...

So when the TV got powered on this morning, the kids had some great Soft Core action, even though the guide said, "Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events", starring Jim Carrey... Unfortunate indeed.

I didn't know that Randy Spears had made the crossover to mainstream movies...

Weird...

-h


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You don't mean "power off", you mean "standby". But, yeah. All the DTiVos do this.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

...And hopefully it wasn't an 'action scene' that the kids were treated to...


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

stevel said:


> You don't mean "power off", you mean "standby". But, yeah. All the DTiVos do this.


Yah, that's what I meant...and I know that they all do that, just thought the circumstances were interesting.

-h


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

You put your HR10 into standby each night?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> You put your HR10 into standby each night?


can you name an easier way to get early morning skinimax?


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Bob_Newhart said:


> You put your HR10 into standby each night?


Yes. When I hit OFF on my Logitech Harmony remote it turns everything off and puts HDTivo in standby. It still records anything that is scheduled or gets tivo service data, but the buffers aren't recording, and I guess the HDD spins down if there is no activity...not sure about that.

-h


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't have my Harmony put the TiVos into standby. Also, I believe the HDDs remain spinning in either case.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And if its an OTA channel it will still buffer it.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

harley3k said:


> ... and I guess the HDD spins down if there is no activity...not sure about that.


It doesn't spin down.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> It doesn't spin down.


What is the point of Standby? I've often wondered.

-h


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

It there for the same reason they put the buttons on the poles at crosswalks.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

SeanC said:


> It there for the same reason they put the buttons on the poles at crosswalks.


LOL.. Good one.. In other words, to give you something to press!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

On DTiVos, it stops recording the live buffers and stops playback of the buffer, so you have three fewer disk streams meaning less disk and CPU activity. It also lets the TiVo change the channel for suggestions and other things without having to ask first.


----------



## Richard Chalk (May 13, 2004)

harley3k said:


> Yes. When I hit OFF on my Logitech Harmony remote it turns everything off and puts HDTivo in standby. It still records anything that is scheduled or gets tivo service data, but the buffers aren't recording, and I guess the HDD spins down if there is no activity...not sure about that.
> 
> -h


You started this thread by saying the buffers contain everything from the time you put it into Standby, and now you say the buffers aren't recording...

???????


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Richard Chalk said:


> You started this thread by saying the buffers contain everything from the time you put it into Standby, and now you say the buffers aren't recording...
> 
> ???????


What he said isn't inconsitent. But it would have been more descriptive if he would have said that the buffers are not recording "anything new."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> LOL.. Good one.. In other words, to give you something to press!


Huh! If you don't press the button the sign doesn't change to allow you to legally walk across the street at most intersections where I walk. Some change automatically but most will stay with the "don't walk" symbol unless someone presses the button. And if there aren't any cars at the light on the secondary street the primary street will stay green until someone presses the walk button.


----------



## kreigerm (Aug 20, 2005)

I have to say that my unit goes into standby to prevent exactly this situation.

My Harmony puts the unit into standby each time I shut off the TV. When the TV is put back on, it requires you to enter the parental code before allowing you to view a TV-MA, R, etc program.

People without small children may not understand the point of standby - but it certainly works for me!


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

kreigerm said:


> I have to say that my unit goes into standby to prevent exactly this situation.
> 
> My Harmony puts the unit into standby each time I shut off the TV. When the TV is put back on, it requires you to enter the parental code before allowing you to view a TV-MA, R, etc program.
> 
> People without small children may not understand the point of standby - but it certainly works for me!


Sitting idle for 4 hours does exactly the same thing.


----------

